# chris king vs. hügi 240



## bodom child (4. Oktober 2004)

tach zusammen

da ich mir wohl in nächster zeit ne "trialspezifischere" hr nabe zulegen werde, möcht ich mal gerne von euch hören, was ihr über diese beiden modelle zu sagen habt. wahrscheinlich wirds die 240er werden, zumal die für 179EUR zu haben ist. aber interessieren tuts mich trozdem.

es grüßt der benni


----------



## wodka o (4. Oktober 2004)

Was willst du denn jetzt noch hören? 
Zumal du dich ja sowieso schon entschieden hast. Das Thema ist hier schon X-Mal durchgekaut worden.
Beide habe keine Sperrklingen-Freiläufe, sondern Zahnscheiben. Wer Geld ausgeben will kauft sich halt die King und die andren eine 240er oder baugleiche Modelle.
Benutze einfach die Suchfunktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (4. Oktober 2004)

Mit etwas Glück findest du auch ein Set für 150,-  (ebay) wie ich, aber ich würde es nicht so machen.

Hol dir ne starre Nabe, je nach Budget ein Paar Kurbeln mit Gewinde (und passendem Innenlager, vorzugsweise natürlich ISIS) und den Trial-ENO-Freilauf.
Oder hol dir erst einen ACS und dann wenn du wieder Geld hast den ENO, ein Weilchen hält der schon aus.

Ich denke ne ChrisKing-Nabe ist teurer als die Kombination und bei der Hügi besteht die Möglichkeit dass du einfach nicht glücklich wirst. Da wären die nur 18 Einrastpunkte und eventuell geschrottete Zahnscheiben, ich würde nicht wieder so aufbauen.


----------



## konrad (4. Oktober 2004)

sparen-chris king kaufen-party machen


----------



## madchild33020 (4. Oktober 2004)

ich bin auch für king!! das hält einfach und ich weiss nicht genau wie die andere ist aber die "normale" ausstattung mit vorne freewheel und hinten starr hat bei mir nie gehalten (1.87m / 90 kg) nicht mit acs und auch nicht mit eno aber eben das muss jeder selber wissen nun bin ich mit den king rädern voll zufrieden!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> sparen-chris king kaufen-party machen



So musses sein


----------



## VotecArni (10. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du dich entschieden hast-wozu die blöde Frage
Wenn man das Geld hat nimmt man Chris King - Super Verarbeitung und ein 
Klang vom Freilaufgeräusch , da braucht man keine Klingel mehr


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Oktober 2004)

also die hügis sind hammergeil, wie ic hfinde; habe einen LRS mit alten hügi naben und is99 discaufnahme für 44? bekommen, da waren bald die zahnscheiben kaputt, ersatz war 30?, hat mich also ein LRS 74? gekostet, ich denke das kann man lassen


----------



## elhefe (10. Oktober 2004)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> ..., da waren bald die zahnscheiben kaputt, ersatz war 30?, hat mich also ein LRS 74? gekostet, ich denke das kann man lassen



30 Euronen für Zahnscheiben? Sind die goldbeschichtet? Also ich find´s schon nen bissl teuer. Andererseits hast Du recht, wenn Du sagst, dass mit 74Eu der Gesamtpreis stimmt.


----------



## konrad (10. Oktober 2004)

trotzdem-wenn man einmal ne chris king gefahren ist,wird man nie wieder sagen:"och,ne hügi is aber ok!"....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Oktober 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem-wenn man einmal ne chris king gefahren ist,wird man nie wieder sagen:"och,ne hügi is aber ok!"....



Alter Nord Bonze! Kann ja nicht jeder günstig ne Chris aus Ami-Land durch nen Zufall hier im Forum ergattern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (10. Oktober 2004)

Also ich muss sagen das die DT 240S mit den hartverchromten Scheiben keine Probleme mehr machen. Wenn man das Fett ganz raus macht und alle 4 Wochen mal einen Spritzer WD 40 reinhaut läuft die Nabe wie ne eins.
Zur King kann ich nur sagen das ich in beiden Bikes kleine Probleme mit rutschen habe. Das zweite ist das man das tolle Werkzeug braucht für die Nabe zu öffnen um das Fett entfernen zu können. Also mehr als feiner Verzahnt und übertrieben Teuer ist die King auch nicht. Stabi ist die DT genau gleich und sogar etwas leichter.


----------



## konrad (10. Oktober 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Alter Nord Bonze! Kann ja nicht jeder günstig ne Chris aus Ami-Land durch nen Zufall hier im Forum ergattern!



HA!da spricht doch der blanke neid!ich bin halt ein glückskind    

@sebi:siehst du-kleine probleme -alle anderen naben sind kompromisse-die kraftübertragung der chrisking ist einfach unerreicht-da können keine 18-hügi-einrastpunkte mithalten...und jeder,der versucht die "kleinen durchrutscher" mit den vorteiln der chrissy gleichzustellen....soll doch seine chris king hier im forum billig verkaufen-es gibt genug trialer,die eine wolln.

denk mal drüber nach


----------



## billi (11. Oktober 2004)

also bei mir hat die ck den geist aufgegeben und nun hab ich singlespeed mit ENO , und is sau geil 
giebt da aber noch die RB Design nabe die auch vielversprechend aussieht


----------



## orangsche (15. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Was ist denn ein günstiger realistischer Preis für einen Chris King Nabensatz? Die Preis im Bike Workshop sind ja utopisch (glaube so irgendwas über 400 für HR Nabe und über 200 für VR Nabe)!!!

Was bezahlt man denn in Deutschland wirklich dafür?


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. November 2004)

Ich denke mal www.hibike.de mit 329 ist doch ok.


----------



## orangsche (15. November 2004)

Der Preis von Hibike ist ja ganz schön teuer!!!

Nur die Hinterrad nabe kostet da ja 339 Euro!!! Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Die VR-Nabe kostet 169 Euro nochmal extra!

Die könnte ich günstiger (wesentlich) besorgen, natürlich neu!

Hat vielleicht jemand Interesse?

Man könnte das ganze dann über ebay abwickeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (15. November 2004)

Bist du Händler? Gibts ne Rechnung und Garantie? Und Wenn, dann zu welchem Preis denn?


----------



## sebi-online88 (15. November 2004)

orangsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Was ist denn ein günstiger realistischer Preis für einen Chris King Nabensatz? Die Preis im Bike Workshop sind ja utopisch (glaube so irgendwas über 400 für HR Nabe und über 200 für VR Nabe)!!!
> 
> Was bezahlt man denn in Deutschland wirklich dafür?



Du alles Besorger,

was ist denn dein Preis? Die Naben sind nicht im Workshop!!!


----------



## orangsche (15. November 2004)

Di Naben sind im Bike-Workshop von 2002. Weiß auch nicht warum sie im aktuellen nicht mehr drin sind?!

Bin kein Händler! Habe nur eine Freund in den USA! Da sind die Naben günstiger und beim aktuellen Dollar-Kurs lohnts sich erst recht!

Wer wirklich Interesse hat, der kann mir mal eine mail schreiben...


----------



## LauraPalmer (15. November 2004)

machen wir eine Sammelbestellung?


----------



## robs (15. November 2004)

Also wenn das nicht weit über 200,- geht ist das verdammt interessant! Weihnachten steht ja vor der Tür, jedenfalls vor den Türen sämtlicher Supermärkte...


----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. November 2004)

Was soll denn dann eine Nabe kosten,ich glaube da hätten mehrere Interesse wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## orangsche (15. November 2004)

Preis kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, muß ich erstmal abklären!!!

Kommt ja auch drauf an, ob Nabensatz, oder nur HR- oder VR-Nabe und ob Classic (für Felgenbremsen) oder für disc!

Auf jeden Fall günstiger als die 339 Euro beim Hibike   

Sollte jemand ernsthaftes Interesse haben, dann bitte mail an mich


----------



## Trickz (9. Dezember 2004)

Also ich würde auch direkt in den USA ordern wenn ihr CK Parts wollt.
Schon 2 mal so gemacht und einen Haufen Geld gespart.
Zuletzt hab ich HR + VR Nabe und nen Steuersatz in gold für zusammen 400  bekommen. Wenn man bedenkt dass alleine die HR Nabe hier soviel kostet...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Dezember 2004)

Ach Quark, Hügi fixieren(so habe ich es auch gemacht), und Frontfreilauf fahren. Das fetzt.


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Dezember 2004)

orangsche schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wirklich Interesse hat, der kann mir mal eine mail schreiben...



heute eingetroffen.. danke christian. die king ist schon was feines... das "unbezahlbare" fahrgefühl kann man nicht mit "gold" aufwiegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (29. Dezember 2004)

ich würde mich lieber für das unter der chris king entscheiden.


----------



## Levelboss (29. Dezember 2004)

Hat hier jemand zuviel Geld?


----------



## LauraPalmer (30. Dezember 2004)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> heute eingetroffen.. danke christian. die king ist schon was feines... das "unbezahlbare" fahrgefühl kann man nicht mit "gold" aufwiegen..



genial...


----------



## orangsche (30. Dezember 2004)

Hi Rainer!

Geiles Foto! Die Nabe ist eigentlich fast zu schade zum fahren


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2004)

Am besten du machst die King jetzt starr und fährst dann vorne einen ACS Freilauf das wehre dann richtig fett.


----------



## aramis (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja, stopf einfach die Fuffies in die Verzahnung, dann is die starr.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2004)

Mir stellt sich bloß die Frage: Wenn er sich ne King kauft wo er dann noch das Geld her hat oder hast du sie noch nicht bezahlt


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Dezember 2004)

hey nils, du das is meine idee mit der starren king, die wollt ich mir patentieren lassen, jetz hastes versaut, schönen dank och!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Dezember 2004)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir stellt sich bloß die Frage: Wenn er sich ne King kauft wo er dann noch das Geld her hat oder hast du sie noch nicht bezahlt



ich hab mein echo pure verkauft und lass das mit der trialerei. mit so ner goldenen king kann man viel bequemer eindruck schinden.. hehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

